# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ligj i ri i emigracioni në Itali: 5 kushte për shtetësinë italiane

## Davius

_Ministri Social italian, Paolo Ferrero, kritikë ligjit të mëparshëm të 2002, Bossi-Fini_

*Itali, amnisti për emigrantët*

_Sondazhet, 2/3 e popullsisë pro legalizimit të emigrantëve në punë_

  Ministri italian i ngarkuar me çështjen e emigrimit në vendin e tij planifikon të rikontrollojë në mënyrë të përgjithshme politikën e ashpër dhe të relaksojë kriteret e kërkuara për tu bërë një emigrant legal në Itali. 

Paolo Ferrero tha dje se ai ka ndërmend të normalizojë pozicionin e emigrantëve që tashmë ndodhen në Itali, nëse ata janë të punësuar, duke i ofruar atyre leje qëndrimi. Italia ka një numër të madh të emigrantëve ilegalë që punojnë në këtë vend, të cilët vijnë nga vendet fqinje, por edhe nga vende të largëta, si Afrika dhe zbarkojnë në jugun e saj. Ferrero u caktua në këtë pozicion nga Romano Prodi, koalicioni i të cilit fitoi zgjedhjet historike të prillit. Italia ka pasur disa amnisti për emigrantët ilegalë dhe në çdo rast numri i lejeve të qëndrimit, të cilat siguroheshin prej emigrantëve, përsëri ishte më i vogël sesa numri i aplikantëve për këto leje. Fluksi i emigrimit ishte shumë i lartë. 
Dy muaj më parë, më shumë se 500 000 njerëz qëndronin në radhë për vetëm 180 000 leje qëndrimi të mundshme. Numri i aplikuesve tregon se në vendin fqinj ka shumë më tepër emigrantë ilegalë, sesa parashikojnë statistikat zyrtare. Qeveria e Prodit është zotuar se do të veprojë kundër politikës së Berluskonit dhe do ti hedhë poshtë të gjitha ndryshimet që ish-kryeministri i koalicionit të djathtë kishte realizuar gjatë pesë viteve të qeverisjes së tij. Politika e të majtëve është krejt e kundërt me atë të koalicionit të djathtë. Në fakt, gjatë fushatës elektorale ish-kryeministri Silvio Berluskoni ishte shprehur ndër të tjera edhe kundër politikës së emigrimit. Ai nuk kërkonte një Itali shumë-kulturale dhe nuk do të pranonte më emigrantë, duke përzënë edhe ata të cilët kishin mbetur pa dokumente në vendin e tij. 

_ Panorama_

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Vidino: Imigrantët shqiptarë të integruar mirë në Itali
*
01-06-2006


Imigrantët shqiptarë përbëjnë komunitetin më të madh të të huajve në Itali. Analisti italian, Lorenzo Vidino, thotë se shqiptarët janë integruar mjaft mirë në jetën e vendit të tij. Përkundër njoftimeve të shtypit për individë shqiptarë të lidhur me krimin, thotë ai, kontributi i komunitetit shqiptar është i çmuar. Lorenzo Vidino, autor i librit Al-Kaida në Evropë: Fushëbeteja e Re e Xhihadit Ndërkombëtar, është ekspert për terrorizmin dhe imigracionin. 

*Zëri i Amerikës*: Qindra-mijëra imigrantë shqiptarë nga Shqipëria, Kosova e Maqedonia jetojnë aktualisht në Itali. Statistikat tregojnë se imigrantët shqiptarë përbëjnë komunitetin më të madh të imigrantëve në Itali. Sipas mendimit tuaj, a janë integruar ata mirë në shoqërinë italiane?

*Lorenzo Vidino*: Tani, do të thosha: Po. Kemi patur probleme në fillim të viteve 90-të me valën e parë të imigrantëve shqiptarë. Ekzistonin pobleme nga të dyja palët: Italia nuk ishte në gjendje ti përballonte, nuk kishte përvojë në këtë aspekt dhe, nga ana tjetër, çdo dyndje në shifra të mëdha, është e vështirë të asimilohet në jetën e vendit. Kishte probleme në lidhje me krimin, integrimin e tyre etj. Tani që faza e emergjencës ka kaluar dhe *një pjesë e madhe e shqiptarëve janë integruar shumë mirë, zotërimi i italishtes është faktor i rëndësishëm dhe shumica e shqiptarëve flasin rrjedhshëm*. Në këtë moment, po shohim shenja mjaft premtuese.

*Zëri i Amerikës*: Shpesh, kryeartikujt e shtypit italian janë mbi disa shqiptarë, në shumicën e rasteve, të parë në këndvështrime jo-pozitive. Përkundër përshtypjes, cili është kontributi i vërtetë i shqiptarëve në Itali?

*Lorenzo Vidino*: *Shqiptarët janë mjaft të vlefshëm për mbijetesën e bizneseve të vogla, në bujqësi, industri. Sot ata po japin kontribut të madh.* Megjithatë vërejmë shkelje të ndryshme ligji nga individë që kanë ardhur nga Shqipëria, si në nivelin e ulët, p.sh. banda të vogla, ashtu edhe në nivelin e krimit të organizuar në bashkëpunim me krimin e organizuar italian. Kuptohet, ky nuk është problem që vjen vetëm nga shqiptarët, por edhe nga vetë krimi vendas. Dhe kjo zë vendet e para në gazeta, por nuk përfaqëson veçse një pakicë të vogël të komunitetit të madh shqiptar, kontributi i të cilit në Itali është shumë pozitiv.

*Zëri i Amerikës*: Le të flasim pak për marrëdhëniet Shqipëri-Itali. Një shprehje e vjetër thotë se të gjitha rrugët të çojnë në Romë. Çrëndësi ka, sipas mendimit tuaj, Italia në aspiratat e Shqipërisë për anëtarësim në Bashkimin Evropian e në Nato?

*Lorenzo Vidino*: *Marrëdhëniet ndërmjet Italisë dhe Shqipërisë veçanërisht dhjetë vjetët e fundit janë shumë të mira. Në planin ekonomik, shohim interes tek të dyja palët. Përsa i përket sigurimit, mirëkuptimi ndërmjet tyre për kontrollin e imigracionit të paligjshëm nga Shqipësisë dhe përmes saj, merret si model, jo vetëm për Italinë me vende të tjera, por edhe për Evropën në përgjithësi*. Evropa vazhdon të ketë problemin e hyrjes së imigrantëve nga Afrika e Veriut, kurse Italia e ka eleminuar tashmë, falë marrëveshjes me Shqipërinë. Dhe kuptohet, marrëdhëniet e mira me Italinë, do të pëmirësonin shanset e Shqipërisë për marrëdhënie më të mira me Bashkimin Evropian, e përfundimisht për anëtarësim, gjë që unë e shoh disi larg për momentin, por sigurisht edhe për integrimin ekonomik, kur është fjala për mërrëveshje ekonomike me Bashkimin Evropian.

*Zëri i Amerikës*: Kryeministri Prodi gjatë fushatës elektorale premtoi për kushte më të mira dhe legalizim të imigrantëve. Para pak ditësh ministri për solidaritet social, Paolo Ferrero, deklaroi se nga fundi i këtij viti, Italia do të legalizojë gati gjysëm milioni imigrantë. Ai e shini këtë trajtim si një prirje të administratës së tanishme italiane?

*Lorenzo Vidino*: Po, ky ishte premtim i fushatës së kryeministrit, por nuk e di se sa do të arrijë zoti Prodi të mbajë premtimet. Arësyeja është se shumica në parlament ka diferencë të vogël me pakicën, ashtu siç ishte edhe rezultati i zgjedhjeve, dhe administrata nuk e ka forëcën të zbatojë idetë e veta. Çdo ligj i propozuar nga qeveria e Prodit, do të mund të miratohet vetëm me diferencë të ngushtë votash. Dhe ky ligj për të cilin po flasim, është sulmuar me kritika të ashpra nga opozita. Partia Lega Nord dhe të tjera e kundërshtojnë fuqishëm legalizimin, sidomos kur flitet për shifra kaq të larta, gati gjysëm milioni imigrantë. Kështu që parashikoj një luftë tepër-tepër të vështirë që ligji të miratohet.

*Zëri i Amerikës*: Shqipëria është anëtare aktive e koalicionit kundër terrorizmit. *Duke patur parasysh se shqiptarët, qoftë në Shqipëri, apo Kosovë a Maqedoni, përbëjnë një shoqëri mjaft laike, cilat janë shanset që ky rajon të bëhet strehë për terroristët*?

*Lorenzo Vidino*: *Tepër të kufizuara. Intepretimi i islamit në Shqipëri dhe në vendet-fqinje me të është tepër i moderuar, tepër i ndryshëm nga interpretimet vehab apo selaf, që ka ushqyer fondamentalizmin islamik gjatë 25-30 vitet e fundit. Shqipëria ka qenë një nga mbështetëset më të vendosura të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Në raportin vjetor të Departamentit të Shtetit, Shqipëria vlerësohet si një nga aleatët më të mirë. Megjithatë ka një përpjekje për të sjellë elemente të huaja për ngritje xhamish e grupesh me qëllim që të përhapet ky lloj interpretimi ekstremist i islamit, por suksesi i tyre ka qenë tepër i kufizuar. Kuptohet se me vetëm pak individë mund të ngrihet një grup terrorist. Është e nevojshme të ushtrohet trysni ndaj këtyre individëve. Dhe Shqipëria ka bërë punë të mirë në mbylljen e disa shoqatave bamirëse me lidhje me grupe terroriste, dhe në përgjithësi, shqiptarët nuk po e pranojnë këtë intepretim të islamit.*

Zeri i Amerikes
01 qershor 2006

----------


## IL__SANTO

Leje cfare shkruajne gazetat edhe thote Televizioni derman por une personalisht  te gjithe personat qe njof as jane Integruar as kane per tu Integruar te pakten ketu ne Itali.Nuk e dij ne shtetet e tjera.

----------


## Albo

Lligji për emigrantët,  kushtet 

*Pas miratimit nga qeveria pritet ratifikimi nga senati. Përfitojnë pasaportë rezidentët 5 vjeçarë*


*Pesë kushtet për shtetësi Italiane

Gazeta zbardh ndryshimet ligjit për emigrantët në Itali* 


Gazeta zbardh të gjitha dokumentat dhe afatet e nevojshme për të marrë nënshtetësi italiane sipas vendimit të ri. Janë 5 kushte themelore, përmbushja e të cilave për 5 vjet do t’i mundësojë emigrantëve të quhen Italianë.

*Ndryshimi* – Pesë vjet rezidencë të rregullt, permanencë e pandërprerë, dhe për emigrantët në Itali do të jetë e mundur të kërkojnë nënshtetësinë italiane. Fëmijët e emigrantëve, në rast se do të lindin në Itali, do të jenë automatikisht nënshtetas italianë, ndërsa të tjerët nëse kërkohet nga prindërit e tyre. Me këtë ligj, Italia vihet në linjën politike të ndjekur nga Franca dhe Anglia, ndërsa në Gjermani, për të kërkuar nënshtetësinë gjermane duhet të presësh 8 vjet. 

*Minorenët* – Aktualisht, fëmijët e lindur në Itali nga prindër të huaj duhet të presin moshën 18 vjeç për të kërkuar nënshtetësinë italianë dhe të tregojnë se kanë qëndruar në mënyrë të pandërprerë në Itali. Adultët duhej të tregonin se kanë qenë rezidentë në Itali për të paktën 10 vjet radhazi, para se të kërkojnë nënshtetësinë. 

*Martesa* – Ligji që shkurton nga 10 në 5 vitet për të kërkuar të drejtën e nënshtetësisë në Itali, prek edhe ata emigrantë që do të kërkojnë nënshtetësinë për shkak të martesës me një shtetas italian. Kërkesat e nënshtetësisë për shkak martese janë ato që dominojnë në zyrat e Emigracionit. Martesat në Itali janë shfrytëzuar mjaft për të marrë nënshtetësinë dhe shpesh kanë qenë ceremoni false. Sipas ligjit të ri, për të shmangur mundësinë që në të ardhmen të ketë sërish mashtrime në ceremonitë martesore, do të shtyhet afati i dhënies së nënshtetësisë,duke e çuar në 2 vjet afatin e dhënies së dokumenteve, ndërsa aktualisht është vetëm 6 muaj nga celebrimi. 

*Provimi i gjuhës dhe kulturës* – Ligji i ri, i cili e vendos Italinë në linjë me vendet e tjera evropiane, parashikon se çdo individ që do të kërkojë nënshtetësinë italiane, duhet të kalojë një provim gjuhe dhe kulture italiane. Ende nuk është vendosur nëse do të jetë një provim oral apo me shkrim. Ai do të shërbejë për të provuar integrimin e individit në realitetin italian. Mendohet se do të ketë edhe një ceremoni dhe një betim të individëve, ashtu si në filmat amerikanë, ku celebrohet “lindja” e një nënshtetasi të ri. 

Të interesuarit – Sa persona prek ligji i ri i qeverisë italiane?

Aktualisht, emigrantët në shtetin italian janë rreth 2 milionë e 800 mijë dhe gjatë çdo viti lindin rreth 50 mijë fëmijë nga prindër të huaj. Sipas Caritas, ata që mund të kërkojnë nënshtetësinë mund të jenë rreth 900 mijë individë, ndërsa sipas komunitetit San Egidio mund të jenë afërsisht 500 mijë. Megjithatë, në Ministrinë e Brendshme shifrat duken shumë më të vogla, pasi ministria parashikon rreth 20 mijë kërkesa në vit. Sipas ministrisë, jo të gjithë emigrantët janë të interesuar për të marrë nënshtetësinë italianë. Në vitin 2004 janë paraqitur rreth 12 mijë kërkesa, ndërsa në 2005 janë paraqitur 30 mijë, ndër të cilat 18 mijë për martesë. Në muajt e parë të vitit 2006, kërkesat për nënshtetësi janë 13.887. Ndërmjet vitit 1991 dhe 2004 kërkesat kanë qenë 123 mijë. 

*Lidhjet e gjakut* - Një ligj që thjeshton shumë situatën për emigrantët, të cilët do të kërkojnë nënshtetësinë italiane. Cilat janë bazat ligjore? Deri në këtë moment, në Itali dy pikat më të forta për të kërkuar nënshtetësinë italiane kanë qenë lidhja e gjakut, jus sanguinis dhe e drejta e lindjes në truallin italian, jus soli. Këtyre dy pikave do u shtohet edhe jus domicilii, që prek ata individë, të cilët kanë lindur në një vend tjetër, por që duke punuar e jetuar rregullisht në Itali, kanë të drejtën e marrjes së nënshtetësisë italiane.



*Rregullat e vjetra*

Pas 10 vjetësh qëndrimi të rregullt në truallin italian, emigranti mund të kërkojë të drejtën e nënshtetësisë italiane 
Të lindurit në Itali nga prindër të huaj, duhet të presin moshën 18-vjeçare për të kërkuar nënshtetësinë italiane 
Minorenët e lindur jashtë truallit italian, duhet të presin gjithashtu moshën 18-vjeçare para se të kërkojnë të drejtën e nënshtetësisë 
Pas gjashtë muajsh martesë me një shtetase ose shtetas italian, emigrantët kanë të drejtën e marrjes së nënshtetësisë italiane 
Njohja e nënshtetësisë italiane nuk kërkon asnjë njohje të veçantë, në lidhje me gjuhën dhe kulturën italiane 


*Rregullat e reja*

Pas 5 vjetësh rezidencë të rregullt në Itali, mund të kërkohet nënshtetësia italiane 
Marrin nënshtetësi fëmijët, që do të lindin në Itali nga prindër të huaj dhe ku njëri prej prindërve ka të paktën 5 vjet që jeton rregullisht 
Për minorenët e lindur jashtë Italisë, prindërit që janë kthyer në italianë, mund të kërkojnë nënshtetësinë e fëmijës pa pritur moshën 18 vjeç 
Individët që martohen me një shtetas ose një shtetase italiane, duhet të presin 2 vjet para se të kërkojnë nënshtetësinë 
Dhënia e nënshtetësisë do të bëhet, pasi personi që e kërkon të japë një provë të njohjes së gjuhës dhe të jetë betuar para flamurit italian 


*Berisha përshëndet vendimin e Prodit*

Kryeministri Berisha përshëndet ngrohtësisht vendimin e qeverisë italiane për uljen e periudhës së detyrueshme të qëndrimit në Itali, e nevojshme për marrjen e shtetësisë italiane. Ky vendim është një lajm shumë i gëzuar për mijëra emigrantë shqiptarë dhe familjet e tyre, që kanë zgjedhur Italinë si atdheun e dytë të tyre. Ky ishte reagimi i qeverisë pas miratimit nga qeveria Italiane të përgjysmimit të kohës për marrjen e shtetësisë nga emigrantët. “Ky vendim është dëshmi e respektit dhe mirënjohjes së qeverisë dhe popullit italian për kontributin e ndershëm dhe të përkushtuar të emigrantëve, të cilët kanë emigruar në Itali me shpresën dhe besimin për një jetë e të ardhme më të mirë. Kryeministri shpreh besimin se emigrantët shqiptarë në Itali do vazhdojnë të jenë ura të fuqishme të bashkëpunimit dhe miqësisë midis dy vendeve dhe popujve tanë”.

Panorama

----------


## Albo

Edhe elektorati i Prodit është kundër shkurtimit të kohës për pajisjen me pasaportë italiane

*Ligji i Emigracionit përçan italianët*

_Sipas një sondazhit, 51 për qind e popullsisë kundër liberalizimit_ 


Ligji i fundit i nxjerrë nga qeveria "Prodi", që ul në 5 vjet të drejtën e marrjes së nënshtetësisë nga 10 vjet sipas ligjit të vjetër, ka sjellë mjaft diskutime në Itali.

Reagime kundër këtij ligji ka pasur fillimisht nga politikanët që kanë kritikuar këtë vendim, por mediat italiane kanë nisur të bëjnë sondazhe në popull dhe duket se populli italian është kundër këtij ligji. Sipas IPR, një institut kërkimesh dhe sondazhesh në Itali, të cilët janë referuar edhe gazetat "Il Sole 24 ore" dhe "La Repubblica", 50% e italianëve që kanë votuar për qeverinë e Prodit në zgjedhjet e fundit, janë pro këtij vendimi, ndërsa 46% janë kundër dhe vetëm 4% kanë thënë se nuk kanë asnjë mendim në lidhje me këtë projektligj. Përqindjet ndryshojnë ndjeshëm në lidhje me të pyeturit që kanë votuar kundër partisë së Prodit në zgjedhjet e fundit. Janë rreth 61% italianët që kanë votuar kundër Prodit dhe janë kundër uljes së afatit për të marrë nënshtetësinë, ndërsa pjesa e popullsisë që nuk ka votuar për asnjërën nga partitë dhe është kundër këtij ligji është 54%. Në tërësi, italianët që nuk e duan që afati kohor për marrjen e nënshtetësisë të jetë 5 vjet janë 51%, ndërsa 44% janë pro dhe 5% nuk kanë asnjë koment në lidhje me këtë ligj. Sipas Antonio Notos, drejtorit të agjencisë IPR "Ky është një faktor shumë i rëndësishëm, pasi maxhoranca tregon qartë se nuk e pranon këtë ligj dhe në një vend ku zgjedhjet kanë përfunduar pothuajse në barazim, tregon se italianët janë të një mendimi në lidhje me këtë ligj". Reagimi i partive politike ka qenë kundër këtij vendimi. Sipas senatorit të "Forza Italia", Renato Skifani, kjo është një tentativë e Prodit për të tërhequr sa më shumë vota në partinë e tij në zgjedhjet e ardhshme. "Prodi me këtë ligj tregon edhe një herë se ka një parti që nuk është aspak në sintoni me italianët dhe se po zhgënjen elektoratin e tij. Kjo duket qartë nëse shihet se shumica e votuesve të tij është e përçarë dhe ai nuk arrin të plotësojë premtimet minimale që i kishte bërë elektoratit. Ky ligj mund të ketë pasoja të rënda për Prodin, pasi mendoj se do të jetë e vështirë që populli të pranojë një ligj të tillë. Prodi është duke bërë përditë nga një reformë dhe në përgjithësi po shkatërron gjithçka që kishte ndërtuar qeveria paraardhëse, pa u interesuar shumë në atë që është duke bërë. "Lega Nord" kërkon një referendum? Nuk mund të prononcohem në lidhje me këtë kërkesë, megjithatë, mund të them se nëse ligji do të mbetet ky që është, do të jetë e vështirë që të mos kemi një referendum", ka përfunduar Skifati. 

*Vendimi*
Pak ditë më parë, ministri i Jashtëm italian, Amato, ka propozuar një ligj të ri që ulte vitet e qëndrimit në Itali për të marrë nënshtetësinë italiane. Sipas ligjit të ri, duhen pesë vjet rezidencë të rregullt, permanencë e pandërprerë, dhe për emigrantët në Itali do të jetë e mundur të kërkojnë nënshtetësinë italiane. Fëmijët e emigrantëve, në rast se do të lindin në Itali, do të jenë automatikisht nënshtetas italianë, ndërsa të tjerët nëse kërkohet nga prindërit e tyre. Ligji ndryshonte edhe në lidhje me martesat. Kërkesat e nënshtetësisë për shkak martese janë ato që dominojnë në zyrat e Emigracionit. Martesat në Itali janë shfrytëzuar mjaft për të marrë nënshtetësinë dhe shpesh kanë qenë ceremoni false. Sipas ligjit të ri, për të shmangur mundësinë që në të ardhmen të ketë sërish mashtrime në ceremonitë martesore, do të shtyhet afati i dhënies së nënshtetësisë,duke e çuar në 2 vjet afatin e dhënies së dokumenteve, ndërsa aktualisht është vetëm 6 muaj nga celebrimi. Në fund, ligji iri parashikonte edhe një provim për ata që duan të aplikojnë për të marrë nënshtetësinë italiane. Forma e provimit nuk është vendosur nëse do të jetë një provim oral apo me shkrim. Ai do të shërbejë për të provuar integrimin e individit në realitetin italian. Mendohet se do të ketë edhe një ceremoni dhe një betim të individëve, ashtu si në filmat amerikanë, ku celebrohet "lindja" e një nënshtetasi të ri. Sipas parashikimeve, emigrantët në Itali janë rreth 2 milionë e 800 mijë dhe gjatë çdo viti lindin rreth 50 mijë fëmijë nga prindër të huaj. Sipas "Caritas", ata që mund të kërkojnë nënshtetësinë mund të jenë rreth 900 mijë individë, ndërsa, sipas komunitetit San Egidio, mund të jenë afërsisht 500 mijë. Megjithatë, në Ministrinë e Brendshme shifrat duken shumë më të vogla, pasi ministria parashikon rreth 20 mijë kërkesa në vit. Sipas ministrisë, jo të gjithë emigrantët janë të interesuar për të marrë nënshtetësinë italianë. Në vitin 2004 janë paraqitur rreth 12 mijë kërkesa, ndërsa në 2005 janë paraqitur 30 mijë, ndër të cilat 18 mijë për martesë. Në muajt e parë të vitit 2006, kërkesat për nënshtetësi janë 13 887. Ndërmjet vitit 1991 dhe 2004 kërkesat kanë qenë 123 mijë.



50 per qind 
italianëve që kanë votuar për qeverinë e Prodit në zgjedhjet e fundit janë pro këtij vendimi, ndërsa 46% janë kundër dhe vetëm 4% kanë thënë se nuk kanë asnjë mendim në lidhje me këtë projektligj 
51 per qind 
e italianëve, pavarësisht se për cilën parti kanë votuar, mendojnë se ky ligj nuk duhet të kalojë në Parlament, ndërsa 44% janë shprehur pro këtij vendimi dhe 5% nuk kanë bërë asnjë koment në lidhje me ligjin e ri 


Deputetët e Forza Italia i tremben një kaosi si në Paris pak muaj më parë

*"Lega Nord" paralajmëron protesta në rrugë

Opozita italiane sulmon ligjin e ri për nënshtetësinë*

Pak ditë pas lajmërimit të qeverisë italiane për miratimin e ligjit, që ul në 5 vjet dhënien e nënshtetësisë italiane nga 10 që ka qenë sipas ligjit të vjetër, ka shkaktuar mjaft reagime dhe partia ekstremiste italiane, "Lega Nord" ka paralajmëruar se do të protestojë ndaj këtij ligji me anë të një referendumi dhe duke mbledhur firma. "Në datën 27 gusht, këmishët e gjelbra do të grumbullohen për të mbledhur firma", ka thënë Roberto Kalderoli i partisë "Lega Nord". - Nëse nuk do të ketë ndonjë tradhti në aleancën tonë, jam i bindur që ky ligj nuk do të miratohet, jam më se i sigurt. Në rastin më të keq, në rast se do të miratohet një ligj i tillë në Parlament, mendoj se duhet të jetë populli që duhet të vendosë për një ligj të tillë dhe ne do të bëjmë të pamundurën që për një vendim kaq të rëndësishëm, i gjithë populli të ketë mundësinë të thotë atë që mendon". "Lega Nord" duket e vendosur të luftojë vendimet e Romano Prodit në lidhje me ligjin "Për nënshtetësinë". Mundësinë e një referendumi e pranon edhe senatori italian Luçio Malan. "Në shumëzona të Italisë, popullsia e emigrantëve është rreth 20-30% dhe shifrat që ka dhënë ministri Amato, i cili flet për disa mijëra emigrantë që mund të përfitojnë nga ky ligj, janë komplet të pavërteta. Ne të opozitës kemi folur përherë për 1-2 milionë qytetarë të rinj italianë dhe për këtë jemi të bindur. Nuk duhet mënjanuar ideja e një referendumi, edhe nëse ky do të hyjë në fuqi vetëm pas disa muajsh, që ligji do të jetë miratuar". Kundër këtij ligji është shprehur edhe Izabela Bertolini, deputete e "Forza Italia"-s. "Ka mjaftuar dhënia e lajmit se mund të miratohet një ligj i tillë dhe në Bolonja janë paraqitur 5000 mijë emigrantë, duke kërkuar të drejtën e nënshtetësisë. Kjo qeveri është duke luajtur me nënshtetësinë italiane dhe është duke gabuar rëndë, pasi mund të krijojë një situatë mjaft anormale. Mund të kemi një përplasje kulturash, ashtu si ka ndodhur në Francë pak kohë më parë me periferitë e qyteteve. Nuk më duket se jemi gati për të dhënë nënshtetësinë kaq lehtë". 

Panorama

----------


## Lioness

*Ernesto Galli Della Loggia  (Corriere della Sera)* 


Është vetëm për t'u gëzuar e kënaqur me vendimin që mori qeveria për të thjeshtësuar procedurat e dhënies së nënshtetësisë për emigrantët. Çdo njeri me mend në kokë e kupton, në fakt, se për të mos krijuar natyrisht një regjim të urryer të ndarjes e shfrytëzimit në kurriz të atyre, d.m.th qindra e mijëra burra, gra e fëmijë, _zgjidhja e vetme është të kërkosh ti integrosh: ti integrosh me të vërtetë në mënyrën më të mirë e më radikale, të cilën vetëm dhënia e nënshtetësisë mund ta bëjë. T`i shndërrosh nga gjendja e të huajit dhe ti bësh italianë._ 


*Përse skandalizohet Lega?* 
Natyrisht që nënshtetasit e rinj do të votojnë për ata që u kanë ndenjur më afër dhe kanë zgjidhur problemet e tyre. E përse, nuk janë të njëjtat arsye që edhe Lega merr vota nga votuesit e saj? Po kur Lega ishte në qeveri, nuk bënte të njëjtat gjëra për të mbajtur e ndoshta shtuar votuesit e saj dhe votuesit e mundshëm? Kjo quhet demokraci: falë së cilës, në kohën e tij, presidenti Rusvelt, si një burrë shteti në SHBA dhe në shoqërinë amerikane, u dha mundësinë e votës hebrenjve dhe italianëve në metropolet kryesore të Lindjes, vetëm pak pas natyralizimit (të cilët çuditërisht tashmë votojnë në masë për republikanët. Kjo më bën të dyshoj se në një periudhë afatmesme këto të natyralizuarit....... e rinj, të favorizojnë të majtën në Itali). 

Pasi kam thënë këto, duhet të hedhim sytë nga gjendja konkrete, përtej mundësisë së qëndrimit permanent në territorin e shtetit, nga e cila qeveria është nisur si element bazë për të dhënë nënshtetësinë. *Elementi themelor natyrisht që është tregimi i vullnetit të të huajit për t`u integruar, e cila mund të pasohet me shumë aspekte të tjera deri edhe tek heqja dorë nga nacionaliteti i tyre i parë.* Njohja e gjuhës është patjetër një kërkesë themelore, por mendoj se duhen shtuar edhe kërkesa të tjera në dekretin aktual, ashtu siç ndodh edhe në legjislacionin e vendeve të tjera, si për shembull në Gjermani. 

*Si kërkesë elementare duhet të jetë betimi i besnikërisë jo vetëm ndaj republikës, tashmë e parashikuar, por formalisht edhe ndaj Kushtetutës sonë, me dijeninë e principeve relative.* 

Bëhet fjalë për të afirmuar dhe për të komunikuar simbolikisht që ideja e marrjes së nënshtetësisë së re, nuk është thjesht një akt i natyrës juridike apo akoma më keq i natyrës burokratike, por që implikon (ose kërkon) pranimin e vlerave historike-politike që pasohen edhe nga konsekuenca morale dhe kulturore( p.sh barazia mes gruas dhe burrit). 

Vlera të tilla janë shpesh herë të ndryshme nga vlerat e origjinës së nënshtetasve të rinj? Edhe mundet, por pikërisht për këtë më duket e domosdoshme nënvizimi i pasazhit të mësipërm. Dhe për këtë objektiv duhet të kërkohet, *dorëheqja në mënyrë eksplicite nga nënshtetësia e mëparshme.* Të flasim qartë: është e mundur që shumë nga nënshtetasit e rinj vijnë nga kultura, si ajo islamike e Ummetit,...... e karakterizuar nga lidhje të forta të brendshme të natyrës edhe jashtë religjioze e politike. 
Është mirë që për aq sa është e mundur këto lidhje të jenë të adoptueshme. Të mos harrojmë që askush nuk është i detyruar të marrë nënshtetësinë italiane, por nëse dikush e do nuk ka përse të mos japë një provë të një bindjeje të thellë dhe të një vullneti të plotë. 

Së fundmi, më duket se duhet sanksionuar edhe një rregull i qartë: është ai se nëse ka prova të jo sinqeritetit apo të mos përputhshmërisë së deklarimeve të nënshtetasit të ri, ata të humbasin nënshtetësinë. 

-------------------------------------------------------------

_Per shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Itali, do te doja te dija nese per te marre nenshtetesine italiane, a do hiqnin dore ne menyre "eksplicite" nga nenshtetesia shqiptare? (Sic sygjerohet ne artikull.)_

----------


## Lioness

_Isidor Koti (Marre nga Shekulli)_

Njohja e nënshtetësisë për një periudhë më afatshkurtër në dy vendet fqinje, Itali dhe Greqi ishte haberi më i mirë i ditëve të fundit për emigrantët tanë, ashtu sikurse edhe për shqiptarët e Shqipërisë që presin me miliona euro të ardhura nga emigracioni. Ky lajm i mirë u pasua nga një reagim jo fort i mirëpritur i disa lobeve vendës, konkretisht në Itali, të cilat e kundërshtuan me zë të lartë nënshtetësinë e të huajve në vendin e tyre. Kjo përkonte me ndjenja ultranacionaliste, duke shkelur me të dyja këmbët një të drejtë legjitime që buron nga standardet evropiane. 

Kjo është një panoramë e përciptë tek e cila mund të depërtojnë më mirë analistët dhe studiuesit e huaj, ndërsa një vështrim më i thellë vlen të merret në konsideratë rreth politikave të shtetit tonë për emigracionin De facto, _Shqipëria po hyn në një etapë të re të zhvillimeve sociale në fushën e emigrimit dhe po kalohet në mënyrë dialektike drejt emigracionit të stabilizuar përmes marrëveshjeve shtetërore._ Tashmë nën mbikëqyrjen e shteteve respektive, ushtria e madhe e të papunëve do të çohet aty ku valëvitet flamuri i ëndrrave të kahershme të sa e sa shqiptarëve që stërmundohen për një vend pune. Madje të mendosh që shtatë mijë persona do të shkojnë nga Shqipëria në Itali, duke gjetur menjëherë punë vetëm kryerjes së një kursi trajnimi, as që nuk ka hamendësime se viti 2007 është viti i artë i të papunëve. 

Ëndrra po realizohet. *Të gjithë ata që do të trajnohen në profesione të ndryshme do përfitojnë punësim sezonal në vendin fqinj. Kjo marrëveshje pritet me entuziazëm nga shteti ynë dhe po bëhen përpjekje serioze për të nënshkruar marrëveshje të tilla edhe me Gjermaninë dhe shtete të tjera perëndimore, të zhvilluara shoqërisht dhe ekonomikisht.* 

*Deri para pak vitesh emigracioni konsiderohej një plagë e hapur për shoqërinë shqiptare, por askush nuk mund ta mohonte dhe nga kjo plagë ushqeheshin qindra e mijëra familje*. Madje ishte zgjidhja më e gjetur dhe më e nevojshme për të rimëkëmbur ekonominë e rraskapitur të familjes-shtet postkomuniste që përfitonte jo pak, por miliona dollarë të ardhura. Në bilancin e çdo viti të ardhurat nga emigracioni shikoheshin si një pikë kyçe për të ringjallur ekonominë dhe për të rritur mirëqenien. Kjo ka ndodhur ndër vite dhe së fundmi Ministria e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale po e shikon me perspektivë këtë rrugë, qoftë për vitin e ardhshëm e më tej. 

Fakti që Shqipëria e pas viteve 90 ofronte kushte të tilla, ku emigrimi ishte zgjidhja më efiçente për të gjetur vende të lira pune është vlerësuar me nota realiste për vetë kohën dhe krizën e rëndë që solli tranzicioni. _Por tani vendi ynë ofron një panoramë tjetër sociale dhe ekonomike, së paku në nivelin e pretendimeve, duke marrë parasysh edhe nënshkrimin e Marrëveshjes së Stabilizim-Asocimit, e cila është quajtur me fisnikëri fejesa me BE-në._ 

Në këtë rast, shtetarët tanë dhe në përgjithësi të gjithë ata që hartojnë politika specifike punësimi duhet të dinë mirë se të tilla marrëveshje nuk bien mirë dhe lehtë në veshin e ndërkombëtarëve, të cilët e shikojnë Shqipërinë si një vend me potenciale zhvillimi në fushën e turizmit, industrisë, bujqësisë dhe një forcë eksportuese me produktet e saj. *Që të kesh të tilla potenciale do të thotë të ofrosh hapësirë për vende pune, të kesh mirëqenie ekonomike dhe të konkurrosh seriozisht në tregun e punësimit.* Deklarata të tilla se arritja e kësaj marrëveshjeje nuk ka si qëllim nxitjen e emigracionit, por kanalizimin e tij në rrugë ligjore janë të kuptueshme dhe afërmendsh pak larg asaj logjike se nuk ka motivim. 

*Në të vërtetë ky motivim është ekzistent dhe çdokush e kupton se të largosh me punë jashtë shtetit në një vit shtatë mijë krahë pune, tregon qartazi se vendi ynë po përgatit punëtorë për jashtë vendit, sepse nuk mund të ofrojë burime pune, ngaqë trashëgojmë dhe kemi fatkeqësisht ekonomi të dobët*. 

*Këtu lindin rishtazi disa pyetje: nëse burimet janë të pamundura për të përballuar fluksin e të papunëve, përse nuk investohet në fushën e prodhimit dhe përpunimit në industrinë e lehtë, të rëndë, në bujqësi etj? Përse nuk aplikohen zgjidhje në afrimin e investitorit të huaj, nëse ai vendës është inekzistent dhe i paaftë për të nënshkruar kontrata pune me qindra të papunë? A ka një studim të biznesit vendës mbi potencialin e tij për të ngritur fabrika dhe ndërmarrje jetëgjata, të cilat do të ofronin vende pune? Sa shërben ulja e taksave për biznesin në nxitjen e rritjes ekonomike dhe veçanërisht për rritjen e vendeve të punës?* Secila nga këto pyetje ka një përgjigje teorike dhe protokollare, përderisa hartohen me qindra regjistra në një administratë të ngjeshur me sektorë dhe specialistë që përgatisin plane e projekte të panumërta. 

Çështja shtrohet si të shmanget papunësia përmes planeve të zhvillimit në vendin tonë dhe jo duke e mbartur problemin në shtetin fqinj, që doemos përderisa bën marrëveshje të tilla ka interesa dhe qëllime serioze. _Duke iu referuar përsëri deklaratës nga Ministria e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale se emigrantët do të shkojnë në vende të tjera për të punuar për një sezon të caktuar dhe do të kthehen përsëri, kjo është një kontratë e mirë por afatshkurtët dhe nuk mund të mendosh se emigrantët do të grumbullojnë aq shumë të ardhura sa të bëhen investitorë në ekonominë shqiptare._ 

Sipas marrëveshjes i bie që për disa muaj këta emigrantë të punësohen në sektorët e mbetur bosh në Itali, kryesisht ata të punës së rëndë dhe të kthehen në Shqipëri, sepse në të kundërt do të konsiderohet shkelje ligjore moskthimi i tyre dhe do të ndiqen penalisht të gjithë ata shqiptarë të papunë që përfitojnë nga kjo marrëveshje. *Dakord, ata do të trajnohen dhe do të fitojnë një vend pune në Itali apo gjetkë, po kur të kthehen çfarë do të bëhet me ta? Mos ndoshta përsëri do ti mbajnë shpresat nga marrëveshjet Tjera, duke mbetur gjithmonë në rolin e të papunëve në ankand?!*

Politikat e punësimit përmes emigracionit vlerësohen të qenësishme në vende me probleme të thella ekonomike. Një fat i tillë, duam apo sduam na ka rënë edhe ne në pjesë. Kemi një ekonomi të brishtë, të papunë më shumë se shifrat që ofrohen nga statistikat mujore dhe vjetore, nga ana tjetër përpiqemi të bëjmë hapa serioze drejt Europës dhe si përfundim mbetemi në handikapin e humnerës që na ndan prej vitesh midis realitetit brenda dhe jashtë familjes europiane. *Kërkojmë të forcojmë ekonomikisht një shtet dhe ajo që na ofrohet për së paku janë edhe këto marrëveshje që i presim me entuziazmin dhe shpresën se një ditë vendet e punës do të rriten dhe burimet e të ardhurave, nuk do të jenë më aq problematike aq sa tani.* 

*Kur na duhet të çojmë me mijëra forca potenciale pune jashtë shtetit, të cilat shumëkush do ti donte të përdoreshin brenda interesave kombëtare,* këshillat më të mëdha ngrihen ndaj sistemit tonë politik i cili duhet ta shikojë me seriozitet çështjen e marrëveshjeve të emigrimit të shqiptarëve, duke menduar brenda limiteve se në vendin ku jetojmë ka mundësi dhe zgjidhje për të pasur më pak të papunë.

----------


## leci

> Per shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Itali, do te doja te dija nese per te marre nenshtetesine italiane, a do hiqnin dore ne menyre "eksplicite" nga nenshtetesia shqiptare? (Sic sygjerohet ne artikull.) [/I]



Shqiptaret nuk e humbasin nenshtetesine shqiptare dhe si te tille ngelin me dy pashaporta.
Kurse disa vende e me duket ato arabe,duhet te heqesh nenshtetesine qe ke nese deshiron ate italiane.

----------


## Labeati

Lehtesi e madhe per ata shqiptare qe kane 5-15 vjet qe punojne aty, keshtu fitojne te gjitha te drejtat njiher e pergjithmone.

Edhe nese Shqiperia bashkohet me BE, e levizjes i hiqen kufizimet, prape ke benefite te tjera. Flas per ata qe kane vendose me kalue jeten ne ate vend e qe po napin kontribut, keshtu edhe te jene te barabarte.

Shpresoj qe edhe shtete te tjera te pasojne Italine si Anglia, Gjermania, Zvicra e sidomos Greqia ku emigrantat po torturohen me rinovime te pervitshme.

----------


## Lioness

> Shqiptaret nuk e humbasin nenshtetesine shqiptare dhe si te tille ngelin me dy pashaporta.
> Kurse disa vende e me duket ato arabe,duhet te heqesh nenshtetesine qe ke nese deshiron ate italiane.


Nqs eshte e vertete me behet qejfi.  Me thane qe si kusht duhet te jesh patjeter tifoz me nacionalen e talanove  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: .  Do te sekuestrojne bluzat e Brazilit  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## leci

> Nqs eshte e vertete me behet qejfi.  Me thane qe si kusht duhet te jesh patjeter tifoz me nacionalen e talanove   Do te sekuestrojne bluzat e Brazilit



Sigurisht qe eshte e vertet.
Perndryshe as qe e merrja mundimin per te marre nje pashaporte e te me heqin nenshtetesine shqiptare.

Sa per bluzen e Brazilit e kam nen lekure e duhet te me rrjepin per te ma hequr.
Me taljanot kurre,me taljanet (femra)edhe mundet,varet nga malli qe ofron tregu :shkelje syri:

----------


## Davius

_Sipas shefit të zyrës së emigrimit pranë Ministrisë së Punës, Hatibi, ndryshon kohëzgjatja e martesës për të përfituar shtetësi_ 

*Itali, shtetësia nëpërmjet martesave pas 2 vjetësh* 

_Hatibi: Shtimi i kohës martesore për të siguruar shtetësi synon të minimizojë martesat formale_ 

_Eglantina Bardhi_

Shtohet koha për të fituar shtetësinë italiane përmes martesave. Sipas projektligjit më të fundit miratuar nga qeveria italiane, gjithë ata që kishim menduar se përmes martesave do të shkurtonin kohën për tu zyrtarizuar si italianë, tashmë duhet të presin shumë më gjatë se më parë. E drejta e shtetësisë së bashkëshortëve të huaj në Itali do të fitohet vetëm pas 2 vjetësh të njëpasnjëshme martese, me qëndrim të rregullt, nga 6 muaj që janë të mjaftueshme aktualisht,- thotë Durim Hatibi, shefi i zyrës së Emigracionit pranë Ministrisë së Punës, Çështjeve Sociale dhe Shanseve të Barabarta. Sipas tij, kjo është një ndër pikat e projektligjit të miratuar pak ditë më parë nga Këshilli i Ministrave në Itali, me anë të të cilit, u bënë disa ndryshime mbi ligjin aktual mbi shtetësinë. Nga informacioni që kemi nga pala italiane megjithëse ende nuk është bërë i njohur teksti i plotë i këtij Projektligji, një vend i veçantë i është kushtuar çështjes së martesave me shtetas të huaj,- thekson Hatibi.

*Martesat për shtetësi, shpesh formale* 

Projektligji i ri, i sapo miratuar është treguar tolerant për dhënien e shtetësisë për fëmijët e emigrantëve të lindur në Itali, por ndryshe ka ndodhur për sigurimin e shtetësisë mes martesave. Kriteret për të përfituar shtetësi italiane nëpërmjet martesës me bashkëshort ose bashkëshorte italiane sipas Durim Hatibit, jo vetëm nuk janë zbutur, por ato janë rreptësuar së tepërmi. Kështu, bashkëshorti/ja e huaj e një shtetasi/se të huaj do të ketë të drejtën e shtetësisë, vetëm pas dy vjetësh të njëpasnjëshme të martesës, me qëndrim të rregullt,-sqaron Hatibi, duke shtuar se tema e fitimit të shtetësisë nëpërmjet martesave ka qenë një shqetësim i përbashkët për shtete anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian. Nga informacioni që kemi marrë nga pala italiane kjo temë ka pasur një vëmendje të veçantë, pasi fitimi i shtetësisë përmes martesave, përfaqëson rreth 90 % të totalit të fitimit të shtetësisë,- thotë Hatibi. Ndërkohë ai pohon se kohëzgjatja martesore e shkurtër prej 6 muajsh për të përfituar shtetësinë italiane dhe të disa vendeve anëtare të BE-së kishte stimuluar shumë lidhje martesore formale. Ky mund të ketë qenë një ndër shkaqet që ka nxitur ndryshimin e kohëzgjatjes së martesës me shtetas të huaj për të përfituar shtetësinë,- thotë Hatibi, duke shtuar se përfitues të shtetësisë së një shteti tjetër në këtë formë kanë qenë edhe mijëra shqiptarë. Sipas tij, 2 vjet martesë me qëndrim të rregullt do të minimizonte fenomenin e lidhjeve martesore vetëm me qëllim fitimin e shtetësisë. 

*Familjet, 60% sduan të kthehen* 

Një studim i fundit i realizuar nga Instituti Kërkimor-Shkencor në Itali tregon se 6 në 10 ose 60 për qind e familjeve emigrante deklarojnë se duan të qëndrojnë përgjithmonë në Itali, sidomos ata që kanë projektuar një të ardhme italiane për fëmijët e tyre. Ky studim, sipas shefit të zyrës së emigrimit në Ministrinë e Punës, Durim Hatibi, mbështetet në një kampion përfaqësues prej një mijë familjesh imigrantësh, nga 31 shtetësi të ndryshme. Anketimi përkatës, pjesë e këtij studimi nxjerr se 58 % e familjeve të intervistuara mendon se e drejta e votës në shtetin italian iu takon edhe atyre- thotë Hatibi. Po sipas këtij studimi, 63 për qind e familjeve të imigrantëve rezidentë në Itali, jetojnë në këtë vend të paktën që prej tetë vjetësh dhe në një rast në çdo tre pjesëtar i familjes që dha intervistë, kishte hyrë në Itali, pa asnjë lloj lejeje qëndrimi.

2-vjet do të jetë kohëzgjatja e martesës së bashkëshortëve të huaj që të përfitojnë shtetësi italiane6-muaj ishte kohëzgjatja e martesë së bashkëshortëve të huaj që të përfitonin shtetësi italiane90-për qind e totalit të fitimit të shtetësisë janë përfituar nga martesat60-për qind e familjeve emigrate në Itali, sipas një studimi nga Insituti Kërkimor Shkencor në Itali deklarojnë se duan të jetojnë përgjithonë në Itali


*Ambasada
Numër kontakti për legalizimin e dokumenteve* 

Studentët e interesuar për legalizimin e dokumenteve të tyre për të përfituar bursa e për tu përjashtuar nga taksat universitare duhet të drejtohen në zyrat e Union Express. Zyrë që merr përsipër këtë shërbim kundrejt një tarifë 250 lekëshe për studentët me banim në Tiranë dhe 400 lekë për qytetet që mbulohen nga kjo konsullatë. Saktësojmë se numri i telefonit për të njohur vendndodhjen e Zyrave të Union Expres është 04 242813 ose 068 20 72502,- nënvizohet në një njoftim për shtyp të ambasadës italiane. Duke nisur nga data 16 gusht deri më 31 gusht të këtij viti, studentët mund ti drejtohen pikës më të afërt të Union Express, e cila do të dërgojë dokumentet pranë Ambasadës dhe do ti kthejë ato tek të interesuarit pasi të jenë legalizuar,- bëhet e ditur nga Ambasada Italiane për të gjithë të interesuarit. Sipas saj, së bashku me dokumentet që duhet të dërgohen për legalizim është e detyrueshme të bashkëngjitet edhe një certifikatë regjistrimi në universitet për vitin 2006-2007.

_Gazeta SHEKULLI_

----------


## Pidocchio

projekt ligji qe mban firmen e  ministrit te puneve te brendeshme  AMATO 
i referohet ndryshimit te ligjit te vjeter ( Articolo 9 legge 5 febbraio 1992, n.91 comma 1 . lettera F.)  domethene '' naturalizazione per residenza''
 Jane shume te sakta informazionet qe dikush me siper shkruante 
per sa i perket   5 vjet resident pa nderprerje. njohjes ne menyre te shkelqyer te gjuhes dhe kultures Italiane   etj etj ...... te mos kesh asnje njoll ne biografi. :buzeqeshje: 
dhe te ardhurat e tre viteve te fundit . 

por problemi nuk eshte shume tek ligji se sa tek koha qe praktika do te heci perpara. me ligjin e vjetr jane : 730 dite. D.M.TH 10 vjete +3vjet =13 vjet 
3 vjete dhe thone se jane pak par praktiken.  

personalisht vete kam nja 5 muaj qe  kam bere kerkesen ne prefekturen e Venecias,dhe me thane ( vai tranquilo aspetta che passino sti 2 anni  forse lo avrai)   kur degjova kete lajm per ndryshimin e ligjit mora menjehere ne tel zyren e ''citadinanza e legalizazioni'' UGT Ve. 
pergjigja ishte : nuk dime asgje per ne eshte ne fuqi ligji i vitit 1992. DMTH 10vjeçari. qe dhe nqs miratohet dhe hyne ne fuqi ky ligji i ri duhen gjithmon minimumi nga 6 deri ne 12 muaj kohe . 
me pak llafe per momentin jane vetem llafe.

----------


## Pidocchio

dok qe te kerkojne jane ( ireferohem gjithmone ligjit 1992) 
1) estratto dell' atto originale di nascita completo ditutte le generalità. 
2) certificazione penale del paese di origine e degli eventuali paesi terzi di rezidenza relativi ai precedenti penali.
sdo mend te perkthyera dhe legalizuara ne perfaqesin dipllomatike italiane ne shqiperi.  keto te dyja origjinale .
ndersa dokumentat e tjera qe duhet te besh ketu ni itali fale zotit jane autocertificabili. 
ploteson pa gabime MODELLO B ( istanza)
mi racomando firmarla solo in presenza dell ufficiale dell UGT

----------


## Albo

Ministria e Jashtme shqiptare ka marrë një notë verbale nga ambasada për mënyrën e kalimit të shqiptarëve


*Emigrantët, Italia lehtëson procesin*

_“S’ke rinovuar soggiornon? Kalo nga e njëjta pikë kufitare”_ 


Ministria e Jashtme dhe ministria e Brendshme italiane do t’u lejojë qytetarëve shqiptarë që jetojnë e punojnë në shtetin fqinjë përtej Adriatikut dhe që nuk kanë dokumente, të kthehen në Itali me soggiornon që kanë pasur por që i ka skaduar afati. 

Këtë fakt e bën të ditur ministria e Punëve të Jashtme të Shqipërisë, e cila është njohur për këtë procedurë, nga vetë ambasada italiane në Tiranë. “Me anë të një Note Verbale, më datë 17 gusht 2006, Ambasada Italiane në Tiranë ka njohur Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme të Shqipërisë dhe Ministrinë e Brendshme te Shqipërisë me një qarkore të Ministrisë së Brendshme Italiane lidhur me qytetarët shqiptarë që kanë paraqitur kërkesën për leje qëndrimi ose të kartës soggiorno dhe që duan të udhëtojnë për në Shqipëri” thuhet në njoftimin e bërë nga ministria e Punëve të Jashtme të Shqipërisë.
Kështu, emigrantët duhet të hyjnë me dokumentet e tyre të vjetra, por nga e njëjta pikë kufitare që edhe kanë dalë nga Italia për në Shqipëri. Gjithashtu, sipas udhëzimit të dhënë nga ministria e jashtme Italiane, këta emigrantë që jetojnë e punojnë në Itali, nuk mund të vijnë nga vende të tjera që kanë kaluar transit. Rregulli është vetëm për të gjithë ata që nuk kanë rinovuar dot në kohë lejet e tyre të qëndrimit apo të punësimit në vendin fqinjë. 
“Në këtë qarkore thuhet se këta qytetare shqiptare mund të kthehen në Itali pa pasur nevojë të paraqesin kërkesë për vize rihyrjeje, me kusht që rihyrja të bëhet vetëm nëpërmjet pikës kufitare nga kanë dalë dhe udhëtimi i tyre të kryhet pa kalim tranzit nëpër vende të tjera Shengen” thuhet në njoftimin e ministrisë së punëve të Jashtme shqiptare. Por kjo nuk i shmang të gjithë emigrantët shqiptarë që të paraqesin edhe dokumente të tyre të identifikimit, dhe jo vetëm ato dokumente të lëshuara nga autoritetet italiane por që kanë skaduar. Sipas të dhënave të ministrisë së punëve të Jashtme shqiptare, emigrantët, duhet të kenë edhe pasaportën për jashtë shtetit me vete. “Të interesuarit duhet të jenë të pajisur me pasaportë ose me një dokument të ngjashëm, me kopjen e lejes së qëndrimit ose të kartës soggiorno mbi të cilën Policia Kufitare duhet të vendosë një vulë dalje që lejon qytetarët te rihyjnë në Itali” thuhet në njoftimin e ministrisë së punëve të jashtme të Shqipërisë.
Muaji gusht, ka qenë edhe muaji më i ngjeshur për pushimet nga ana e emigrantëve shqiptarë që jetojnë e punojnë në Itali. Linjat e trageteve janë shtuar shumë që në momentin që filloi sezoni i pushimeve dhe emigrantë shqiptarë vazhdojnë të vijnë akoma. Madje, në ndërrimin e dy sezoneve brenda muajit gusht, ka pasur një fluks shumë të madh kalimesh nga porti i Durrësit, çka i ka detyruar emigrantët të ankohen edhe për kushtet e tyre të qëndrimit dhe mospërfundimit të shpejtë të procedurave.

Panorama

----------


## Albo

Flet ministri italian për Solidaritetin Social, Ferrero për ndryshimin e ligjit

*Italia, planet e reja të qeverisë për emigrantët shqiptarë*

Ministri italian për Solidaritetin Social, Paolo Ferrero, thotë se duhen bërë përpjekje për të shmangur izolimin dhe getoizimin e të huajve. Në një intervistë për BBC-në, zoti Ferrero, i cili mbulon edhe çështjet e emigracionit, ndalet edhe në ndryshimet e pritshme në ligjin e Emigracionit. Ai flet edhe për ndryshimet që parashikohen të bëhen në normat e dhënies së nënshtetësisë në Itali. Me zotin Ferrero bisedoi korrespondentja e BBC-së në Romë, Irida Cami.

_BBC: Zoti ministër, siç parashikohej që në periudhën e fushatës zgjedhore koalicioni i qendrës së majtë e ka vënë çështjen e emigracionit ndër pikat qendrore të aktivitetit të qeverisë, duke synuar lehtësimin e jetës së emigrantëve të rregullt. Cilat janë linjat që do të ndiqen?_

Zoti Ferrero: Para së gjithash, mendoj se është e gabuar ideja se me ardhjen e qeverisë së re në Itali do të mund të hyjnë miliona persona. Nuk është kështu, pasi kjo është e pamundur për rrethanat e Italisë dhe për administrimin e përgjithshëm të këtij fenomeni. Këto janë disa nga pikat kryesore ku duhet ndërhyrë. E para, me ligjin aktual mbi Emigracionin, pra me ligjin Bossi-Fini, është gati e pamundur të hysh në Itali në mënyrë të rregullt, sepse procedura është shumë e ngatërruar. Teorikisht, kjo procedurë parashikon që emigranti mund të hyjë në Itali në mënyrë të rregullt me kërkesë të punëdhënësit. Vetëm se kjo nuk mund të ndodhë kur emigranti ndodhet në vendin e tij. Kjo është e mundur vetëm kur punëdhënësi e takon emigrantin, e njeh atë, pra kjo mund të ndodhë kur emigranti është në Itali, që do të thotë se ai ka hyrë ilegalisht. Pra, pika e parë është ndryshimi i politikës, në mënyrë që të jetë e mundur hyrja në Itali, p.sh. për të kërkuar punë, me kusht që të ketë një sponsor, siç mund të jenë shoqatat e punëdhënësve, ose ndonjë sponsor tjetër. Gjithashtu, personi duhet të ketë një sasi parash për të jetuar gjatë muajve që do të kërkojë punë. Çështja nuk qëndron në shtimin e numrit të personave që hyjnë në Itali, por kapërcimi i gjendjes aktuale kur njerëzit vijnë ilegalisht dhe rrezikojnë të humbin jetën, siç po ndodh kohët e fundit në rrugën Libi-Lampeduza. Pika e dytë ka lidhje me të drejtat qytetare. Kështu, lindi ideja se pas pesë vjetësh qëndrimi në vendin tonë, mund të njihet e drejta e nënshtetësisë, pra, e të gjitha të drejtave qytetare. 

_BBC: Ju thatë se së shpejti do të ndryshohet ligji mbi Emigracionin, që njihet me emrin Bossi-Fini. Përveç Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, kush po punon për ndryshimet që do të propozohen?_

Zoti Ferrero: Ndër ministritë e ndryshme që do të përfshihen, edhe ministria jonë ka përgatitur një plan që do të koordinohet me ministritë e tjera dhe do të dilet me një propozim të përbashkët. Sigurisht që çështja e emigracionit nuk mund të trajtohet vetëm nga njëra ose tjetra ministri, sepse është një problem me karakter të përgjithshëm për të gjithë koalicionin, për të gjithë qeverinë. 

_BBC: Së shpejti do të diskutohet edhe çështja e dhënies së nënshtetësisë italiane për emigrantët. Nga 10 vjet koha minimale e qëndrimit për të pasur të drejtën e kërkesës për nënshtetësi mendohet se do të ulet në 5 vjet. Thuhet se kjo do të varet nga shkalla e integrimit të personit në shoqërinë italiane. Si do të bëhet ky vlerësim?_ 

Zoti Ferrero: E si mund të matet shkalla e integrimit social? Unë mendoj se kjo nuk është e mundur. Them se duhen krijuar rrugë nëpërmjet kurseve të gjuhës italiane, krijimit të mundësive për të shfrytëzuar shërbimet sociale, shpjegimit të Kushtetutës sonë dhe vlerave themelore të saj, siç janë liria dhe dinjiteti i individit. Duhet shpjeguar që vajza jote nuk është prona jote, por është një individ që ka të drejtë të vendosë për vetveten. Të gjitha këto mund të komunikohen për ndërtimin e përbashkët të Italisë së nesërme. Nuk besoj se ekzistojnë provime për të verifikuar ndërgjegjen. Të tilla ishin gjyqet e inkuizicionit në mesjetë, që nuk dhanë rezultate pozitive dhe nuk janë faqja më e mirë në historinë e perëndimit. 

_BBC: Emigrantët shqiptarë përbëjnë një nga komunitetet më të mëdha në Itali, i dyti më duket. A ka ministria juaj ndonjë projekt të veçantë për ta?_

Zoti Ferrero: Aktualisht po krijojmë një konsultë emigrantësh, ku do të përfaqësohen komunitetet e ndryshme. Mendoj se ai do të jetë vendi i përshtatshëm për krijimin e projekteve. Në këtë mënyrë këto nuk do të jenë akte të njëanshme të qeverisë, apo të administratave vendore. Besoj se do të jenë një gërshetim mes realitetit të emigrantëve të rregullt dhe shtetit italian, ashtu siç ndodh në të gjitha vendet e qytetëruara të botës. 

Panorama

----------


## dardajan

Me  gezim  te  madh  ju  njoftoj se :

Sot qeveria  Italiane  ka  aprovuar  nje  dekret  shum  te  rendesishem  per  emigrantet dhe  familjet e  tyre .
Ka  rrrezuar pjeserisht ligjin  Bossi-Fini  mbi  menyrat  e  bashkimit  familjar dhe  ka  hapur  driten  jeshile  per  te gjith  ata emigrant qe  punojne  ne  nje  shtet  tjeter te  bashkimit  Evropian  per  me  shum  se  5  vjet  me  dokumenta  te  rregullta  dhe  nuk  kane  patur  apo  kane  probleme  me  ligjin  pra  te  jene  te  paster  nga  kjo  ane qe  te  punojne  dhe  jetojne  ne  Itali.

Me  konkretisht  po  ju  perkthej  disa  te reja  nga  dekreti  i  ri:

*1-* Per  te  marre  nje  femije  qe  ka  lindur  ne  Shqiperi  dhe eshte  atje   pa  dokumente  me  te  emen, pra  nuk  eshte  mbi  babane  ka  te  drejte  te  bashkohet  me  te  jatin  e  tij .

*2-* Per  tu  bashkuar  me  prinderit   sipas  ketij  dekreti  mjafton  qe  prinderit  tuaj  te  jene  mbi  juve  edhe  pse  ka  femije  te  tjere  ai  mund  te  bashkohet  me ju  pra  nuk  duhet  te  vertetoje  qe  eshte  femij  i  vetem  apo dicka  tjeter.

*3-* Ne  qoftese  dikush  vjen  me    vize  hyrje  per  te  vizituar  apo  operuar  femijen ne  spitalet  italiane  i  jepet  e  drejta  qe  te  punoje  ne menyre  qe  te  perballoje shpenzimet  e  spitalit  dhe  te  jetes  se  perditshme.

*4-* Sipas  direktives  Europea (2003/109/CE)  qe  i  dedikohet  statusit  te  qytetarit  ekstrakomuntar  ne  vendet  Evropiane  Qeveria  Italiane ka  aprovuar  kete  status  per  te  gjith  emigrantet qe  gjenden  ne  shtetet  Evropiane.

_Cfare  do  te thot  kjo :
Qe  nje  emigrant  ne  Greqi  apo  Spanje Belgjik  etj  mund  te  kerkoje  nje  leje  qendrimi  afatgjate ne  Itali  edhe  per  pune  sigurisht  duhen  plotesuar  disa kushte te  cilat  ende  nuk  jane  te  qarta  mire.
Si  psh  duhet  te  kesh  5  vjet  me  rezidence  te  regullt  ne  nje  shtet  te  BE-se  dhe  te  kesh  nje  asenje  pune  jo  me  te  vogel  se  sa  lejon  ligji._

Ky  dekret  eshte  aprovuar  ne  keshillin e  minstrave  dhe  pritet  qe  te  dale  ne  Gazeten  Zyrtare  per  rreth  dy  jave  dhe  vetem  ateher  behet  ligj  dhe  qe  nga  ajo  date  hyn  ne  fuqi.


_Keshille per emigrantet ne Greqi:_

Nese  keni  ne  program  te  shfrytezoni  kete  ligj  per  tu  trasferuar  dhe  punuar  ne  Itali   bejeni  menjeher  pasi  ky  dekret  te  hyje  ne  fuqi  sepse  po  ra qeveria  Prodi  ligji  bllokohet  pasi   mbas  zgjedhjeve  fiton  e  djathta  Italiane  dhe  le  ne  fuqi  ligjin  e  meparshem ose  nxjerr  shum  probleme  qe  te  behet  praktikisht  i  pamundur. 

Per  me  shum  lexoni  vet  mbi  kete  link  dhe  lutem  kush  ka  kohe  te  perktheje  ate   ne  menyre  qe  ta  lexojne edhe  ata  qe  nuk  dine  Italisht.

*Per informacion ne Italish kliko ketu*



_Shenim:_
Vetem  ne  kete  teme do  tju  pergjigjem  emigranteve  dhe  antareve  per  sqarime  dhe  ndihma  te  ndryshme.


_Per  supermod e admin:_
Per  rendesine  qe  ka  ky  dekret   per  ne  emigrantet  kerkoj  qe  ky  njoftim  te  vihet  ne  fillim  te  faqes  Albasoul  dhe  te  vihet  gjithashtu  edhe  si kryeteme  ne  forumin e emigrazionit.

me  respekte  dardajan

----------


## mario_kingu

nese eshte ndonjeri qe ka dekumenat greke edhe i kan skaduar por i cili ka banuar 10 vjet ne greqi edhe ku i ka pat dekumentat atije em vend pun etc por kto dy vitet i fundit i ka len mbas dore ky fiton gje ?

----------


## dardajan

> nese eshte ndonjeri qe ka dekumenat greke edhe i kan skaduar por i cili ka banuar 10 vjet ne greqi edhe ku i ka pat dekumentat atije em vend pun etc por kto dy vitet i fundit i ka len mbas dore ky fiton gje ?


Me  vjen  keq  por  mendoj  se  duhet  te  jete   aktualisht  me  dokumente  dhe  minimumi 5 vjet  pa  shkeputje  pra  nese       dikush  ka  5  vjet  qe  punon me  rregulla   ne  nje  shtet  te  BE-se ka  te  drejte  te  kerkoje leje  qendrimi  apo  punesimi  ne Itali  por  edhe  ne  vende  te  tjera  te  BE-se  qe  kane  aprovuar  direktiven  Evropiane (2003/109/CE) mbi te  drejtat  e levizjes  se  emigranteve  ne  territorin  e  BE-se.

----------


## Clauss

ooooo sapo isha per te te pyetur per Hollande apo Suedi... do ti drejtohem direktives.

----------

